# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Αναζήτηση APOIKOS (#1557) - Παράδεισος Αμαρουσίου

## DrBrain

Hello!

είμαι ο (#397) και προσπαθώ (μετά απο 3 χρόνια 'Ασύνδετος'  ::  ) να μπω στο awmn. Αν και σύμφωνα με το wind θα έπρεπε να βλέπω τουλάχιστον 2-3 APs κοντά μου και αρκετά περισσότερα λίγο πιό μακριά δε βλέπω κανένα  ::  Το περίεργο είναι ότι βλέπω το AP του apoikos (#1557) το οποίο είναι αρκετά μακριά από 'μένα. Παρόλο που έχω καλό σχετικά σήμα δε μπορώ να πάρω IP από τον DHCP. Δεν ξέρω μήπως παίζει βέβαια mac filtering...

Αν κάποιος έχει επικοινωνία με τον ιδιοκτήτη του AP (ή αν ο ίδιος διαβάζει το forum  ::  ) θα μπορούσε να με διαφωτίσει; Δοκίμασα το contact e-mail μέσω wind αλλά δεν έχω λάβει απάντηση.

thanks!

----------


## Themis Ap

[a little offtopic mode on]
Καλησπέρα. Με τί εξοπλισμό προσπαθείς να συνδεθείς? Έχεις πολύ κοντά πολλούς ΑΡ και κανονικά κάποιον θα έπρεπε να έβλεπες  ::  , εκτός και αν είσαι κλεισμένος από πολυκατοικίες γύρω γύρω... οπότε και είσαι γκαντέμης...

Hint:Μήπως είσαι με πιάτο και κοιτάς πολύ ψηλά?

[a little offtopic mode off]

Πάντως τον Apoiko δεν τον ξέρω...

----------


## nicolouris

Για μίλα με τον alex-23, είναι δίπλα σου απ' οτι βλέπω.

----------


## ALTAiR

Για πόσταρε το αποτέλεσμα του scan.
Και δώσε κα ιπεριγραφή του εξοπλισμού του scan που σου λένε και τα παλληκάρια παραπάνω.
Τον ξέρω εγώ τον Απόλλωνα, αλλά στείλε του και pm αν θες...

----------


## apoikos

> Hello!
> 
> είμαι ο (#397) και προσπαθώ (μετά απο 3 χρόνια 'Ασύνδετος'  ) να μπω στο awmn. Αν και σύμφωνα με το wind θα έπρεπε να βλέπω τουλάχιστον 2-3 APs κοντά μου και αρκετά περισσότερα λίγο πιό μακριά δε βλέπω κανένα  Το περίεργο είναι ότι βλέπω το AP του apoikos (#1557) το οποίο είναι αρκετά μακριά από 'μένα. Παρόλο που έχω καλό σχετικά σήμα δε μπορώ να πάρω IP από τον DHCP. Δεν ξέρω μήπως παίζει βέβαια mac filtering...


Καλημέρα  :: 
MAC filtering δεν έχω στο AP, είναι εντελώς ανοιχτό και τρέχει και DHCP, οπότε θα έπρεπε να πάρεις κανονικά. 2 τινά μπορεί να συμβαίνουν: ή με πιάνεις από ανάκλαση και έχεις στρίψει την κεραία σου σε λάθος πλευρά, ή εκπέμπεις με πολύ χαμηλή ισχύ και δε φτάνεις μέχρι εδώ. Μακριά δεν είσαι, είσαι περίπου στα 2,5 km και είχα στο παρελθόν αρκετούς πελάτες από το Πολύδροσο χωρίς πρόβλημα.




> Αν κάποιος έχει επικοινωνία με τον ιδιοκτήτη του AP (ή αν ο ίδιος διαβάζει το forum  ) θα μπορούσε να με διαφωτίσει; Δοκίμασα το contact e-mail μέσω wind αλλά δεν έχω λάβει απάντηση.
> 
> thanks!


Το e-mail που είχα δηλώσει στο WiND δεν ίσχυε και είχα ξεχάσει να το ενημερώσω :-/

----------


## DrBrain

Καταρχάς thanks σε όλους για τις απαντήσεις και sorry για την αργοπορημένη απάντηση μου.

Πριν κανα 6μηνο, δοκίμαζα απλώς με την wireless του laptop (μια dlink dwl-g650) και έπιανα τον alex23 με σήμα κάπου κοντά στο -90. Είχα καταφέρει να πάρω ip και τουλάχιστον το browsing σε .awmn έπαιζε κανονικά. Αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που πριν από λίγο καιρό είπα να στήσω κάτι καλύτερο και μονιμότερο (είχα ένα free nic στο mikrotik που ήταν κρίμα να πηγαίνει χαμένο καθώς και 2TB data στο NAS μου  ::  ). Λόγω του ότι το μόνο option για στήσιμο κεραίας ήταν το μπαλκόνι, είπα να πάρω μια panel (είναι πρόσοψη το μπαλκόνι και η grid ή πιάτο θα ήταν πολύ ugly). Έτσι πήρα μια panel Solwise 16dbi (fyi, δοκίμασα και με μια grid Ferimex 26dbi με ίδια αποτελέσματα). Η κεραίά πέφτει σε ένα dlink dwl-2100ap με 3μετρο καλώδιο και το dlink εκπέμπει full (νομίζω είναι 17dbi, ξέρω-ξέρω, σκοπεύω να το χαμηλώσω αν καταφέρω να συνδεθώ  ::  ). Ενώ λοιπόν περίμενα να χτυπήσω πολύ καλά νούμερα ("εδώ τον πιάνω με το laptop, σκεψου με το panel…”) το πρώτο scan ήταν απογοήτευση μιας και alex23 πουθενά  ::  Δοκίμασα λοιπόν πάλι ένα scan με το laptop – με την internal κάρτα – και είδα πως ούτε εκεί έπιανα τον alex23. Είχε εξαφανιστεί  ::  (πάντως, είδα 2 καινούρια hotspots της otenet το ένα μάλιστα με -55dbi, καθώς και κάποια καινούρια wlans της ATC και της Intarget που βρίσκονται στο 500μ από εμενα). Επικοινώνησα με τον alex23 και μου είπε ότι το ap του είναι in working order όταν έκανα τα tests οπότε το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν από τη μεριά του.

Το περίεργο της υπόθεσης, είναι ότι ενώ δε βλέπω κανένα από τους γείτονες μου (το μπαλκόνι κοιτάει προς το μεριά της Κηφισίας) πιάνω τον Apoikos ο οποίος βρίσκεται αρκετά μακρύτερα… και μάλιστα με σχετικά καλό σήμα (RSSI 13, sorry μόνο αυτό μπορώ να δω στο dlink). To mac του Apoikos που βλέπω είναι το 00:09:5b:68:ee:b2 (channel 11, awmn-1557). Το mac του dlink μου είναι το 00:13:46:93:f5:5e.

Έχω δοκιμάσει τα εξής configurations:
α) το dlink se repeater mode. Μια παίζει μια δεν παίζει  ::  Πάντως, ακόμα και όταν παίζει προσπαθώντας να συνδεθώ με το laptop στο ssid awmn-1557 (είναι το repeated μιας και το laptop χωρίς το dlink σε repeater mode δεν το πιάνει καθόλου) δε μπορώ να πάρω IP (έχω DHCP στο laptop το οποίο παίρνει κανονικά IP από το internal wlan μου όταν συνδέω το laptop στο εσωτερικό μου wlan).
β) το dlink se client mode. Εδώ είμαι λίγο μπερδεμένος  ::  Φαντάζομαι ότι όταν συνδέομαι ως client με το dlink ο dhcp του Apoikos θα πρέπει να δίνει ip στο wireless του dlink. Παρόλα αυτά, στο web interface (και από όσο μπόρεσα να δω και στο ssh/telnet interface) του dlink δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να δω αυτό το ip. Αν το ήξερα, να υποθέσω ότι θα έπρεπε να το βάλω σα gateway στο ethernet interface του dlink? Πάντως, ακόμα και να υπήρχε τέτοιο option, από τη στιγμή που το ip γίνεται assigned μέσω του dhcp θα ήταν άχρηστο (εκτός και αν έπαιρνα static ip οπότε οκ). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, το ethernet interface θα έπρεπε να είναι στο ίδιο subnet με κάποια από τα εσωτερικά μηχανήματα τα οποία θα το έχουν ως gateway;

Thanks!

----------


## koki

α) Το repeater mode είναι άθλιο και δε θα παίξει, σε σύνοψη.

β) Το dlink δουλεύει σαν "switch" με άλλα λόγια, μπορεί το pc σου που είναι συνδεδεμένο σε αυτό, να παίρνει ΙΡ απευθείας από το DHCP του άποικου.

Τώρα, για να μην "χάνεις" το dlink όταν το pc σου παίρνει ΙΡ από τον Απόλλωνα, υπάρχουν δύο εναλλακτικές, 
1. βάζεις 2η IP στα windows σου και το dlink (192. πχ), γίνεται από το Advanced στο Network Properties
2. ζητάς από τον apoiko 2 ΙΡs σταθερές, και τις αποδίδεις αντίστοιχα στα δύο εν λόγω συστήματα.

----------


## ALTAiR

Αυτό που λέει η Koki σα 2ο θα προτιμούσα σα λύση. Σου κόβει ένα subnet o Απόλλωνας. Δίνεις awmn στο dlink, δίνεις awmn ip στο pc σου και gateway στο dlink ότι σου δηλώσει ο Απόλλωνας. Gw στο pc σου την ip του Dlink.

Πάρε ένα μικρό τριποδάκι, τράβα στο δώμα, βάλε και ένα μικρό στεγανό κουτάκι με το dlink μέσα(D-Link inside!!!), κεντράρισε με ένα laptop(δυστυχώς δεν έχω για να βοηθήσω), ρίξε ισχύ και είσαι έτοιμος, μόνο ένα ethernet θα τρέχει 6mm διάμετρο. Κανονικά αφού υπάρχει αντίστοιχο ΦΕΚ δε μπορεί να σου πει κανείς τίποτα. Τώρα αν θα έχεις προβλήματα εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα. Κανονικά θέλεις κάποια κεραία πιο κατευθυντική. Από την ταράτσα σε όποιον πέσεις που να έχεις οπτική επαφή, θα έβλεπες μεγάλη διαφορά με άλλη κεραία σε db.

----------


## DrBrain

Ναι, το repeater mode δεν το βλέπω και ‘γω να κάθεται πολύ καλά…  ::  Δοκίμασα σήμερα να βάλω το dlink σε ap client και μετά το eth του laptop (που πέφτει στο eth του dlink) να πάρει ip μέσω dhcp. Δυστυχώς δεν έπαιξε ούτε αυτό  :: 

Apoikos: Αν διαβάζεις ακόμα το thread, θα μπορούσαμε να κανονίσουμε να δοκιμάσουμε με static IPs?

Thanks

----------


## apoikos

> To mac του Apoikos που βλέπω είναι το 00:09:5b:68:ee:b2 (channel 11, awmn-1557). Το mac του dlink μου είναι το 00:13:46:93:f5:5e.


Εδώ κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Η MAC address του AP μου δεν είναι αυτή που βλέπεις, αλλά η 00:09:5B:91:A1:0B. Κάτι περίεργο συμβαίνει λοιπόν, αν όντως εσύ βλέπεις την άλλη.
Δευτερευόντως, από τα logs του router δε φαίνεται πουθενά να μου έχεις κάνει DHCP request με τη MAC του dlink σου.




> β) το dlink se client mode. Εδώ είμαι λίγο μπερδεμένος  Φαντάζομαι ότι όταν συνδέομαι ως client με το dlink ο dhcp του Apoikos θα πρέπει να δίνει ip στο wireless του dlink. Παρόλα αυτά, στο web interface (και από όσο μπόρεσα να δω και στο ssh/telnet interface) του dlink δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να δω αυτό το ip. Αν το ήξερα, να υποθέσω ότι θα έπρεπε να το βάλω σα gateway στο ethernet interface του dlink? Πάντως, ακόμα και να υπήρχε τέτοιο option, από τη στιγμή που το ip γίνεται assigned μέσω του dhcp θα ήταν άχρηστο (εκτός και αν έπαιρνα static ip οπότε οκ). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, το ethernet interface θα έπρεπε να είναι στο ίδιο subnet με κάποια από τα εσωτερικά μηχανήματα τα οποία θα το έχουν ως gateway;


Το repeater mode, όπως προελέχθη, είναι προβληματικό. Εξ όσων γνωρίζω, όταν είναι σε client mode, το dlink δουλέυει ως κανονικό network bridge (διαψεύστε με αν λέω βλακείες). Επομένως θα πρέπει και το εσωτερικά σου μηχανήματα να είναι στο subnet του AP μου. Κανονικά το DHCP λειτουργεί μέσα από bridges, αλλά για να αποκλείσουμε άλλον έναν παράγοντα έξω, όταν και αν καταφέρεις και συνδεθείς με το AP, δοκίμασε να δώσεις με το χέρι στο dlink την 10.19.145.80 και στο laptop σου την 10.19.145.81 με netmask 255.255.255.192 και οι δύο. DNS Servers: 10.19.145.129 & 10.19.146.162 και default gateway 10.19.145.65.

----------


## alex-23

μολις ειδα οτι το ap μου ειχε ssid awmn-1557
δεν ξερω ποιος το αλλαξε  ::  ελειπα καιρο και δεν το ειχα δει.
τωρα το ξανα εβαλα awmn-3375-ap
αρα εμενα επιανες.

----------


## ALTAiR

> μολις ειδα οτι το ap μου ειχε ssid awmn-1557
> δεν ξερω ποιος το αλλαξε  ελειπα καιρο και δεν το ειχα δει.
> τωρα το ξανα εβαλα awmn-3375-ap
> αρα εμενα επιανες.


Μασκαρεύτηκε το SSID λόγω αποκριών?  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> μολις ειδα οτι το ap μου ειχε ssid awmn-1557
> δεν ξερω ποιος το αλλαξε  ελειπα καιρο και δεν το ειχα δει.
> τωρα το ξανα εβαλα awmn-3375-ap
> αρα εμενα επιανες.


Εδώ και κάποιο διάστημα έπιανα και εγώ το awmn-1557 από apoikos, το οποίο ήταν αδύνατο να πιάνω από την θέση που βρίσκομαι...  ::  

Τρελές θεωρίες περί ανακλάσεων και wormholes επομένως έκαναν φτερά μετά την παραπάνω ανακοίνωση του alex-23...  ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

A και καλή επιτυχία στο κυνήγι του ποιός την έκανε...  ::

----------


## dti

> μολις ειδα οτι το ap μου ειχε ssid awmn-1557
> δεν ξερω ποιος το αλλαξε  ελειπα καιρο και δεν το ειχα δει.
> τωρα το ξανα εβαλα awmn-3375-ap
> αρα εμενα επιανες.


Μάλλον δεν το άλλαξε σκόπιμα κάποιος. Κάποια στιγμή κάποιος που είχε πρόσβαση στο router σου πρέπει να γύρισε σε station mode την κάρτα σου κι έκανε scan. Μόλις έπιασε το πιο δυνατό ap της περιοχής γύρω από σένα, κλείδωσε εκεί και πήρε το συγκεκριμένο ssid. 
Βέβαια, δεν το πρόσεξε αυτός που έκανε το scan... αλλά έχει συμβεί και σε μένα αυτό... Μια φορά έκανα scan με το interface ενός ap και ...κατέληξα να έχω ssid "Otenet-κάτι" το οποίο αντιλήφθηκα μετά από μέρες και μετά από διαμαρτυρίες των clients...  ::

----------


## alex-23

ετσι οπως το λες πρεπει να εγινε εκτος αν εκανε scan και εκανε κλικ στο connect ...
τελος παντον δεν ημουν εδω και γιαυτο δεν το ειδα πιο πριν!

----------


## andreas

Το λινκ μας εχει πεσει.
Οποτε μπορεις ριξτου μια ματια

Εχει κανεις καμια επικοινωνια με τον apoiko? δεν τον βρικω πουθενα ! Πηζει με το phd?  ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Το λινκ μας εχει πεσει τις τελευταιες 10 μερες. Οποτε μπορεις ριξτου μια ματια.
Απο'δω εχω αλλαξει feeder και ολα δειχνουν οκ!

----------

